# Field National scores. Whats the word.



## Daniel Boone

Dean Pridgen at 75 years young left a message and said he could only get a 538 and wasn't easy.

Lets hear some scores.


----------



## mag41vance

I heard Jessie had a kiss-out and didn't reset his Dark-side sight and shot a 557.
Reo with a 558
Braden 559
Kendall 556
Rodger Willett Jr 544
Brad Baker Jr 555
In AMBHFS Jeremy Dean (from BowHunters of Rockingham in VA) got a good start for his first Outdoor National shoot - 548 (Hunter face)

This is of course "Not official", but I trust the source.


----------



## 2-STROKE

Vance,

Thanks for the score updates. I really wished I could have gone this year... wasn't in the cards. I plan to be back in the swing of traveling next year.


----------



## mag41vance

2-STROKE said:


> Vance,
> 
> Thanks for the score updates. I really wished I could have gone this year... wasn't in the cards. I plan to be back in the swing of traveling next year.


I feel your pain. It's been a busy year in my Family. Hopefully more time next year.


----------



## mag41vance

Daniel Boone said:


> Dean Pridgen at 75 years young left a message and said he could only get a 538 and wasn't easy.
> 
> Lets hear some scores.


They are up on the Results page "Day 1"
http://www.fieldarchery.org/depot/u...725-2012 Outdoor Nationals - Day 1Results.pdf


----------



## Daniel Boone

mag41vance said:


> They are up on the Results page "Day 1"
> http://www.fieldarchery.org/depot/u...725-2012 Outdoor Nationals - Day 1Results.pdf


Only shot a few field rounds. 560 is perfect correct?


Now only best three days scores count at nationals? Thanks for the link to scores. Deano doing OK.
DB


----------



## TNMAN

Daniel Boone said:


> Only shot a few field rounds. 560 is perfect correct?
> 
> 
> Now *only best three days scores count *at nationals? Thanks for the link to scores. Deano doing OK.
> DB


Not exactly, DB. If you shoot all 5 days, only your best field round score counts and only best hunter round counts. No 2nd chances on the animal round. 560 is a clean on both field and hunter rounds. 588 is possible on animal round with the bonus pts.


----------



## mag41vance

TNMAN said:


> Not exactly, DB. If you shoot all 5 days, only your best field round score counts and only best hunter round counts. No 2nd chances on the animal round. 560 is a clean on both field and hunter rounds. 588 is possible on animal round with the bonus pts.


 Being able to throw away a score is huge, especially for those rare birds that can shoot a clean 112 arrow 560 round. 
It would be like a mulligan in golf, only legal.


----------



## Daniel Boone

mag41vance said:


> Being able to throw away a score is huge, especially for those rare birds that can shoot a clean 112 arrow 560 round.
> It would be like a mulligan in golf, only legal.


Especially if weather was good yesturday and it not the last three days. My understanding is most wont shoot both days. Heard it raining today. 
DB


----------



## TH30060X

Just got a txt from my buddy that's shooting there. Either they had, or are on a rain delay. He said he got a half of a round before the delay.


----------



## brian86

Rained pretty hard this morning. Didn't get on the coarse til about 11.

Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TH30060X

mag41vance said:


> I heard Jessie had a kiss-out and didn't reset his Dark-side sight and shot a 557.
> Reo with a 558
> Braden 559
> Kendall 556
> Rodger Willett Jr 544
> Brad Baker Jr 555
> In AMBHFS Jeremy Dean (from BowHunters of Rockingham in VA) got a good start for his first Outdoor National shoot - 548 (Hunter face)
> 
> This is of course "Not official", but I trust the source.


How's come Baker Jr. Don't shoot in the pro division? That dude can pound. In the pro am in Louisville he was the only person to clean the shoot (150-15X) pro and ams. And shot 60X's both days to win AMFS.


----------



## TH30060X

Heard Jesse cleaned it today.


----------



## tmorelli

TH30060X said:


> Heard Jesse cleaned it today.


sweeeeet!!!!


----------



## mag41vance

TH30060X said:


> How's come Baker Jr. Don't shoot in the pro division? That dude can pound. In the pro am in Louisville he was the only person to clean the shoot (150-15X) pro and ams. And shot 60X's both days to win AMFS.


 This might be the last time we see Brad in the regular mens FS division. I think he'll be in the Pro division after this year. It's the next step for him for sure. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## Daniel Boone

TH30060X said:


> Heard Jesse cleaned it today.


WOW, thats amazing with the rain delay
DB


----------



## x-hunta

TH30060X said:


> Heard Jesse cleaned it today.


Nice, heard about anyone else?


----------



## r49740

Jesse was clean. Duane Price was 3 down if I remember right. Cleland 3 down. Rain delay only put us back about an hour and a half, and once they sounded the horn, weather was great... way to hot, but no rain and only a slight breeze. Great courses so far for those that didn't come.


----------



## brian86

The rain was not the problem. The heat is terrible. 103 heat index!

Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## r49740

brian86 said:


> The rain was not the problem. The heat is terrible. 103 heat index!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Amen and hallelujah


----------



## Daniel Boone

brian86 said:


> The rain was not the problem. The heat is terrible. 103 heat index!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Heard the humidity was high after the rain as well. Makes for a challenging shoot.
DB


----------



## field14

Gillingham had a 557 today. Jesse shot a 560 today. That puts Jesse one point up on Gillingham after one hunter and one field round. I don't know about any others' scores today. Cousins had a 559 yesterday, and so did Gillingham.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Mathewsju

The second group shot really well. Jesse clean, Kendal and Reo 559 and Price 558

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN

Day 2 scores are up. NFAA doing a great job posting scores.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/otherResults/index.cfm


----------



## Daniel Boone

TNMAN said:


> Day 2 scores are up. NFAA doing a great job posting scores.
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/otherResults/index.cfm


Great job getting scores up. JUst helps the fans so much!
DB


----------



## mag41vance

Great scores for day 2 considering the heat & humidity and :rain:

Now for those pesky animules ! :bear::elch::moose2::dog1::BrownBear:olarbear::archer:

Hey DB, I didn't see a score for DP yesterday. :noidea :Hope he's OK.


----------



## mag41vance

This will put you right on the score sheets;

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u...726-2012 Outdoor Nationals - Day 2Results.pdf


----------



## xring1

wow!!! looks like Larry Hix msfs woke them up today with a 544 you go Mister!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone

mag41vance said:


> Great scores for day 2 considering the heat & humidity and :rain:
> 
> Now for those pesky animules ! :bear::elch::moose2::dog1::BrownBear:olarbear::archer:
> 
> Hey DB, I didn't see a score for DP yesterday. :noidea :Hope he's OK.


Dean was really hurting the first day. Im sure the high humidity keep him from shooting. Im praying he gets three rounds in this week.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

xring1 said:


> wow!!! looks like Larry Hix msfs woke them up today with a 544 you go Mister!!!


 Great second day score.
DB


----------



## mag41vance

In the AMBHFS division, my buddy Jeremy Dean set a new National record(579) previously held by Tim Ewers on the Animals, A 580 is now the record.
580 with fixed pins is amazing!
Great shooting son! We're all proud of you here at home! :thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone

mag41vance said:


> In the AMBHFS division, my buddy Jeremy Dean set a new National record(579) previously held by Tim Ewers on the Animals, A 580 is now the record.
> 580 with fixed pins is amazing!
> Great shooting son! We're all proud of you here at home! :thumbs_up


Awesome shooting. Tim Ewers a incredible pins shooting indoors and outdoors.
DB


----------



## mag41vance

Daniel Boone said:


> Awesome shooting. Tim Ewers a incredible pins shooting indoors and outdoors.
> DB


 Timmy has been MIA on the outdoor stuff for a couple of years, but he has left some high marks that all the fixed pin shooters want to reach. Jeremy Dean is a very capable fixed pin shooter, and a heck of a nice guy. I'm glad to see him doing so well at his first Outdoor National.


----------



## xring1

Any word on the pro scores yet ????


----------



## gobblemg

mag41vance said:


> In the AMBHFS division, my buddy Jeremy Dean set a new National record(579) previously held by Tim Ewers on the Animals, A 580 is now the record.
> 580 with fixed pins is amazing!
> Great shooting son! We're all proud of you here at home! :thumbs_up


Glad to see him doing well. Great guy and a great shot. All of his efforts are paying off. Congrats


----------



## x-hunta

xring1 said:


> Any word on the pro scores yet ????


Gold tip posted: Freak 585
Tim G 584
Duane Price 584


----------



## IGluIt4U

mag41vance said:


> In the AMBHFS division, my buddy Jeremy Dean set a new National record(579) previously held by Tim Ewers on the Animals, A 580 is now the record.
> 580 with fixed pins is amazing!
> Great shooting son! We're all proud of you here at home! :thumbs_up


Most awesome! :thumb: :cheers: :tongue: Some stiff competition out in the Burg this summer! :nod:


----------



## TNMAN

Day 3 scores are up, but some of the animal round scores are actually totals for 3 days. Get your calculator out.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u...727-2012 Outdoor Nationals - Day 3Results.pdf


----------



## mag41vance

TNMAN said:


> Day 3 scores are up, but some of the animal round scores are actually totals for 3 days. Get your calculator out.
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u...727-2012 Outdoor Nationals - Day 3Results.pdf


 True That;
Through day 3 (as you pointed out) the way the scores are listed in the Animal column, they've added the Field, Hunter and Animal all together. You have to deduct the field and hunter from the animal total to get the Animal total. PERHAPS THIS IS NORMAL, but I think it's strange compared to the previous years.(if I remember correctly)  :doh: :noidea:


----------



## Daniel Boone

x-hunta said:


> Gold tip posted: Freak 585
> Tim G 584
> Duane Price 584


Goldtip arrows seem to be finding there mark. LOL Looks like it going to come down to the wire and Im impressed with scores from older guys as well. 
DB


----------



## field14

A couple of shooters WILL have to go for it and shoot 2nd scores on hunter and/or field to TRY to catch the leaders....that includes, perhaps the "leaders" themselves...they can't sit back on their laurels and "hope" somebody doesn't come on...STRATEGY decisions. You gotta know when to fold 'em and know when to hold 'em as the old song goes....WIll Jesse sit on his 559 or will he go for the 560? What would you do?

LOVE this 3/5 day format, just from the strategy involved.....down to the wire, and this time, the ANIMAL round is not going to be the decider..... it is going to come down to see if anyone can best their first score on field or hunter, and by as little as ONE point....wow, what a great way of doing things.....

field14 (Tom D)


----------



## xring1

dosent matter weather you shoot or not, you take the best of your scores, if you shoot the second one and its lower you still get to count your highest!!!


----------



## field14

I know that...but some of them are going to HAVE to try to better their score...they can't just sit around...Jesse and the other two have the upper hand...and I don't think they can just sit around and wait either....

STRATEGY...know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em....

Although in these cases, there is nothing to lose by tyrin'....and lots to be lost if you don't.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## xring1

why would you not try to better your score at that level 1 point can be a world of difference
and KENDALL WOODY shot a 559 today havent heard any others!!!


----------



## x-hunta

field14 said:


> A couple of shooters WILL have to go for it and shoot 2nd scores on hunter and/or field to TRY to catch the leaders....that includes, perhaps the "leaders" themselves...they can't sit back on their laurels and "hope" somebody doesn't come on...STRATEGY decisions. You gotta know when to fold 'em and know when to hold 'em as the old song goes....WIll Jesse sit on his 559 or will he go for the 560? What would you do?
> 
> LOVE this 3/5 day format, just from the strategy involved.....down to the wire, and this time, the ANIMAL round is not going to be the decider..... it is going to come down to see if anyone can best their first score on field or hunter, and by as little as ONE point....wow, what a great way of doing things.....
> 
> field14 (Tom D)


Jesse has a 557 and a 560...


----------



## field14

Last I knew Jesse was 3 up after the animal round...so Jesse is in the driver's seat...or will he have to try to better that 557 and "seal the deal"? AND the others will have to try to better their scores too....
No sitting it out for the others, they have no choice but to try to better their scores on field and hunter.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## x-hunta

If he hits a 58 or higher realistically only Dave could be within his reach unless someone else can pull out a 560. At least that's the way I see it


----------



## field14

x-hunta said:


> If he hits a 58 or higher realistically only Dave could be within his reach unless someone else can pull out a 560. At least that's the way I see it


If Kendall Woody shot that 559 today, Like I heard he did, then Kendall is TIED with Jesse...and yes, Cousin Dave is within reach... Gillingham needs a 560 on his field round to tie...but if Gillingan had hit a 560 today and another one tomorrow then Gillingham can also tie....But, like you say if Jesse "only" shoots a 558 today, then he pretty much seals the deal...excepting for Cousins, who CAN do it; he has the capability.

The Italian shot the clutch "10" today to win the gold over the team USA....so.....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## xring1

x-hunta said:


> Jesse has a 557 and a 560...


jesse shot a 559 today on hunter, he shot a 560 field, and a 585 animal, he cant improve on that and no one can catch him!

kendall shot a 559 today also, he can gain 1 point tomorrow if he shoots a 560 (first field a 559)

but he still would be down 1 point from animals!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone

Congrats to Jesse.

Dean called and said it 67 degrees out there and Rosie got steaks on the grill.

He shooting with Roger Wheaton and Hixs tommorrow. Roger got the lead after today, congrats to a good friend. I do enjoy these oldtimers.

Good Luck to all tommorrow on the last day.
DB


----------



## field14

xring1 said:


> jesse shot a 559 today on hunter, he shot a 560 field, and a 585 animal, he cant improve on that and no one can catch him!


I think you are right...unless Cousins can double 560 and Gillingham double 560's...and Kendall shoots a 560 tomorrow??? Getting confusing...but maybe when day 4 scores are up we will know who will shoot tomorow to try to improve position for 2nd and 3rd, or whether Jesse makes it 7 in a row and a new record in Men's Pro Freestyle.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## x-hunta

xring1 said:


> jesse shot a 559 today on hunter, he shot a 560 field, and a 585 animal, he cant improve on that and no one can catch him!
> 
> kendall shot a 559 today also, he can gain 1 point tomorrow if he shoots a 560 (first field a 559)
> 
> but he still would be down 1 point from animals!!!!


So the only person who can catch him is Dave now. If he shoots a 560 tomorrow then he and Jesse will be TIED. Anybody know the rule for tie breakers?


----------



## field14

Good for RSW! What a final group that is going to be! 

field14


----------



## field14

x-hunta said:


> So the only person who can catch him is Dave now. If he shoots a 560 tomorrow then he and Jesse will be TIED. Anybody know the rule for tie breakers?


Not for sure, but I would imagine they'd do a shoot off....Used to be 3 targets and then if tied arrow for arrow...But don't know now...and too lazy to look it up, hahaha.


What most of us would give to sit back on Sunday and say, "I'm here, come and get me..."Catch me if you can"...>WHOOPS...>WRONG ARCHERY SPONSOR!!!!! ROFLMAO, but couldn't resist...Seems like Jesse pretty much "caught 'em" and passed them up like a dirty shirt...hahaha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## r49740

Dave cant catch him. From what was said, he dropped a point early and then left the course since he couldn't improve from where he was.


----------



## x-hunta

r49740 said:


> Dave cant catch him. From what was said, he dropped a point early and then left the course since he couldn't improve from where he was.


Today was the Hunter so then Dave already had a 559 and Jesse has a 559 on the Hunter too after today. They both shot a 585 on animals. The only difference is Jesse has the 560 on the field.


----------



## r49740

x-hunta said:


> Today was the Hunter so then Dave already had a 559 and Jesse has a 559 on the Hunter too after today. They both shot a 585 on animals. The only difference is Jesse has the 560 on the field.


Correct. Others were thinking Dave could catch Jesse, but didn't know Dave didn't clean it is all.


----------



## field14

x-hunta said:


> Today was the Hunter so then Dave already had a 559 and Jesse has a 559 on the Hunter too after today. They both shot a 585 on animals. The only difference is Jesse has the 560 on the field.


And Dave has a 555...so Dave can still catch him on the FIELD round tomorrow. Conserve energy, refocus...and go for it in the morning.


----------



## x-hunta

field14 said:


> And Dave has a 555...so Dave can still catch him on the FIELD round tomorrow. Conserve energy, refocus...and go for it in the morning.


Aka tomorrow is PRIME TIME! 
Couldn't resist, haha
Tomorrow Jesse is just out there to see if he can rock 2 perfect fields in the same tourney.


----------



## xring1

WOW!!! wouledent you like to see those two go at it in a shoot off!!!

I would be surprized if jesse even shoots tomorrow!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone

I would sure like to be sitting in Jesse spot. Imagine the pressure on everyone else tomorrow to perform.

Sounds like tomorrow the day that separates the great ones.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

xring1 said:


> WOW!!! wouledent you like to see those two go at it in a shoot off!!!
> 
> I would be surprized if jesse even shoots tomorrow!!!


Not me, I can see him going for perfection. He very capable of shooting another perfect score. 
DB


----------



## field14

x-hunta said:


> Aka tomorrow is PRIME TIME!
> Couldn't resist, haha
> Tomorrow Jesse is just out there to see if he can rock 2 perfect fields in the same tourney.


Jesse cannot improve his position or the 560 he already got for the field round...so it would be only for personal accomlishment and wouldn't show in the record books if he does shoot another 560 field tomorrow...so why bother?
Just looked...with Jesse improving to 559 today, Dave can catch him, but only with a 560. 112 perfect shots needed and then have enough for a shoot off?

Jesse doesn't have to shoot tomorrow, but will he join the others on bale #1 as they jockey for 2nd and 3rd place, with only one having any chance of catching Jesse?

field14 (TomD.)


----------



## x-hunta

Daniel Boone said:


> Not me, I can see him going for perfection. He very capable of shooting another perfect score.
> DB


Another perfect score would only be for pride. He cant improve his score because he already has a 560 Field round.
The only one I see tomorrow having alot of pressure on him is the Cuz since he is the only one in striking distance. 
But if anyone can do it on the field round other than Jesse its Dave. Not knocking anyone else, I mean seeing all the 558+ scores is pretty impressive but there are very few who can actually hit that last dot for perfection.


----------



## Rattleman

Did Jesse shoot the perfect in the field or hunter. I thought they shot the field round first?


----------



## field14

Daniel Boone said:


> Not me, I can see him going for perfection. He very capable of shooting another perfect score.
> DB


Dan, he can't.....it is FIELD round tomorrow, and Jesse already has a 560 posted for that.

It will be interesting to see if RSW can win a National Title! Can Dean catch him?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14

Rattleman said:


> Did Jesse shoot the perfect in the field or hunter. I thought they shot the field round first?


Nope, they shot the hunter round first. Many moons back it was field, hunter, field hunter, animal, but with the "new" format...they start with hunter, then field, then everyone shoots animal, then hunter then field.
field14 (Tom D)


----------



## Rattleman

Just looked at the nfaa scores for yesterday and they shot the hunter first. So that means the Dave C. can still come out on top with a perfect or a shoot off if he posts a 559 on Sunday. Looks like tomorrow will tell...........


----------



## Daniel Boone

field14 said:


> Dan, he can't.....it is FIELD round tomorrow, and Jesse already has a 560 posted for that.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if RSW can win a National Title! Can Dean catch him?
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Oh yeah but it would be tough Tom but never count the oldman out. Glad to see some newbies to field shooting well. Young Youth shooters. Congrats to Jake.


Jake Marlow, Im quessing he is young adult. Marlow brothers are pure shooters and fixing to move into pro class at a young age

Jake sets new Hunter round record 557 for the Outdoor Nationals. By posting this score he wins the shoot no matter his score tomorrow.


----------



## field14

Jesse posted a 559 hunter today..so Cousins now MUST post a 560 field tomorrow to tie.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14

Daniel Boone said:


> Oh yeah but it would be tough Tom but never count the oldman out. Glad to see some newbies to field shooting well. Young Youth shooters. Congrats to Jake.
> 
> 
> Jake Marlow, Im quessing he is young adult. Marlow brothers are pure shooters and fixing to move into pro class at a young age
> 
> Jake sets new Hunter round record 557 for the Outdoor Nationals. By posting this score he wins the shoot no matter his score tomorrow.


Hey, Dan....
I'm a Pridgen fan from way back, you know that...and you are right, don't count the "old man out"....RSW has his work cut out for him tomorrow, for sure.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Rattleman

Unless my math is off. it looks like Dave Cousins shot 1 point up on Jesse in the animals. So if he shoots 59 tomorrow they tie and a 560 gives him the win. Jesse can only sit back and wait.


----------



## Daniel Boone

field14 said:


> Hey, Dan....
> I'm a Pridgen fan from way back, you know that...and you are right, don't count the "old man out"....RSW has his work cut out for him tomorrow, for sure.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Roger can get it done.

Tom Im so glad to see these young 3d shooters entering the field arena. More should give field a try. 

YAMFS MARLOW JACOB 555 550 1686 2791
DB


----------



## field14

Rattleman said:


> Unless my math is off. it looks like Dave Cousins shot 1 point up on Jesse in the animals. So if he shoots 59 tomorrow they tie and a 560 gives him the win. Jesse can only sit back and wait.


did you count the 559 for Jesse today?

field14 (tom D.)


----------



## Rattleman

They both have a 559 for the hunter and Jesse has a 560 for his field. Cousins is up 1 on the animals. (Unless my math is off  )


----------



## x-hunta

Rattleman said:


> They both have a 559 for the hunter and Jesse has a 560 for his field. Cousins is up 1 on the animals. (Unless my math is off  )


With the 3 day totals here how it breaks down for the animal score.
Dave 1699-559-555=585
Jess 1702-557-560=585

Only 3 dots dropped by either on the Animal.


----------



## field14

x-hunta said:


> With the 3 day totals here how it breaks down for the animal score.
> Dave 1699-559-555=585
> Jess 1702-557-560=585
> 
> Only 3 dots dropped by either on the Animal.


Add 2 to Jesse's score.. I heard he shot a 559 hunter today. so, Cousins MUST shoot 560 tomorrow just to tie?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## x-hunta

field14 said:


> Add 2 to Jesse's score.. I heard he shot a 559 hunter today. so, Cousins MUST shoot 560 tomorrow just to tie?
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Yes, I was just doing the math from the day 3 tallys to find the animal scores.


----------



## edgerat

sigh....come on Dave!!!


----------



## MSCJEM

Hope Jesse hangs in there......there's not a nicer guy on the range .......


----------



## xring1

No way my friend Kendall can win even if he shoots a 560 so Iam pulling for the CUZ!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone

Jesse sitting good. Congrats to Tim Gillingham. I didnt realize Tim was this good of field shooter.

Impressed with the SMFS guys scores. This level there some awesome shooters in the game of field archery. Better keep my skills on state level. LOL


----------



## Rattleman

Will this finally be the year that "The Cuz" can over take Jesse the "Freak"???? :happy1: Lets find out. I'm pulling for the Freak. As stated earlier not a nicer guy on the range. Not one to blow his own horn, Jesse reminds me of Mile Leiter. Very quiet and super friendly. No tantrums on or off the course.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Rattleman said:


> Will this finally be the year that "The Cuz" can over take Jesse the "Freak"???? :happy1: Lets find out. I'm pulling for the Freak. As stated earlier not a nicer guy on the range. Not one to blow his own horn, Jesse reminds me of Mile Leiter. Very quiet and super friendly. No tantrums on or off the course.


:thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Daniel Boone

Rattleman said:


> Will this finally be the year that "The Cuz" can over take Jesse the "Freak"???? :happy1: Lets find out. I'm pulling for the Freak. As stated earlier not a nicer guy on the range. Not one to blow his own horn, Jesse reminds me of Mile Leiter. Very quiet and super friendly. No tantrums on or off the course.


Gotta love the guys that let there scores do there talking. Found most these pros will help anyone. I know Jesse answers his pms here and is very helpfull. That goes a long way with me. Never forget your roots (Amatuers)
DB
DB


----------



## HADS DAD

MSCJEM said:


> Hope Jesse hangs in there......there's not a nicer guy on the range .......


I'm with ya Mike, you won't find a nicer, more helpful person, that being said, wouldn't suprise me to see another 560 from him today.


----------



## Kade

Jesse makes it 7 in a row. Kendall takes 2nd and The Hammer takes 3rd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone

Kade said:


> Jesse makes it 7 in a row. Kendall takes 2nd and The Hammer takes 3rd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Goldtip arrows should be proud of them. Way to go Jesse, you are the KIng!
DB

Facebook its posted Kendal got 2nd


----------



## Daniel Boone

Congrats to Roger Wheaton for winning the old than dirt class. Good shooting buddy. Those are some fine scores for that age of archer for sure.

Most young guys couldnt shoot that good at a young age.

Much respect for older archers who still enjoy the game of archery. Im closer everday.
DB


----------



## mag41vance

Congratulations to Jeremy Dean and his record setting performance in the AMBHFS class.
I don't know anybody that's worked as hard to reach this point. 
The first fixed pins shooter to shoot 580 on the Animals. That's smokin!
Can't wait to see your Silver Bowl!
Great Job JD! :thumbs_up


----------



## field14

Daniel Boone said:


> Jesse sitting good. Congrats to Tim Gillingham. _I didnt realize Tim was this good of field shooter_.
> 
> Impressed with the SMFS guys scores. This level there some awesome shooters in the game of field archery. Better keep my skills on state level. LOL


Yes, he absolutely IS and has been for quite some time. In addition, Tim has several scores on FULL FITA rounds of over 1400+

This could well make Tim Gillingham THE BEST OVERALL shooter on the planet right now...since he competes in ALL venues and not just staying in ONE and ONE alone. Tim was within a hair's breadth of winning the Outdoor Nationals at a couple of stages during the week.

He can do it in 40 arrow games, he can do it in 144 arrow games, he can do it in 60 arrow games, he can do it in 112 arrow games, he does it in 90 arrow games...indoors or out....ALL AROUND, indoors and out.....Maybe "World Cup" competitions are on his mind, too...never know...

field14 (Tom D.


----------



## field14

Daniel Boone said:


> Congrats to Roger Wheaton for winning the old than dirt class. Good shooting buddy. Those are some fine scores for that age of archer for sure.
> 
> Most young guys couldnt shoot that good at a young age.
> 
> Much respect for older archers who still enjoy the game of archery. Im closer everday.
> DB


Good for RSW! To win yet another National Title! Way to go!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TNMAN

Jesse is the man---no doubt. But the story everyone might be missing is Kendall Woody. Kendall has obviously been working hard and upped his game for this Nats. :thumbs_up


----------



## gobblemg

Congrats to Jeremy Dean All of your effort and determination has paid off. Great Job


----------



## Daniel Boone

Arrows Jesse and Tim used were Goldtip kinetic 300's for TIm and Jesse shot Goldtip 400 Ultralights


Tim shoots a Scott Wrist strap. Wildcat release which seems to be working for him
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

Hope the scores get posted soon
DB


----------



## gcab

Always funny to me that the ones that ask for the scores before the tournament is even over, or complain when they are not up just hours after it is over when people have to travel home, are the same ones that won't leave the computer to go to the tournament themselves and see the scores first hand.


----------



## Daniel Boone

gcab said:


> Always funny to me that the ones that ask for the scores before the tournament is even over, or complain when they are not up just hours after it is over when people have to travel home, are the same ones that won't leave the computer to go to the tournament themselves and see the scores first hand.


 NFAA has done an excellant job getting scores up for field. Heaven forbid someone ask about scores. Archer at the shoot site called me to ask where he finished. 

Bet I have shot more tournaments this year than you. Let count them up and see who shoots more.
DB

You get your awards yet?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1756747

PS
Every wonder why some guys dont feel welcomed into NFAA or Filed archery?


----------



## gcab

Daniel Boone said:


> NFAA has done an excellant job getting scores up for field. Heaven forbid someone ask about scores.
> 
> Bet I have shot more tournaments this year than you. Let count them up and see who shoots more.
> DB
> 
> You get your awards yet?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1756747


But I'm not on the computer asking for scores for tournaments I didnt care to go to just hours after the tournament is over. Heaven forbid someone that runs it has time to grab a bite to eat, or relax for a few minutes, or travel home to their families.


----------



## Daniel Boone

gcab said:


> But I'm not on the computer asking for scores for tournaments I didnt care to go to just hours after the tournament is over. Heaven forbid someone that runs it has time to grab a bite to eat, or relax for a few minutes, or travel home to their families.


Hope the scores get posted soon


Sorry my hopes bother you. I still hope there up so I can help a fellow archer out at the shoot site. Just how I roll. 

Wasnt a bash! You assume the worse.

I hope all field guys arent this ridiculous and are more friendly.
DB


----------



## Unclegus

TNMAN said:


> Jesse is the man---no doubt. But the story everyone might be missing is Kendall Woody. Kendall has obviously been working hard and upped his game for this Nats. :thumbs_up


You bet. a pair of 59's and 24 spots on the critters. Just got back and I didn't read any of the previous pages of this thread. Hope someone mentioned he also shot 94 X's on the first 59. Just stop and think about that one for a minute.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Unclegus said:


> You bet. a pair of 59's and 24 spots on the critters. Just got back and I didn't read any of the previous pages of this thread. Hope someone mentioned he also shot 94 X's on the first 59. Just stop and think about that one for a minute.


How did you do?
DB


----------



## Unclegus

Low thirties. around 14th or 15th? Done know exactly.... No excuses... Just didn't get it done. I do see a weight program and getting in better shape in my future if I'm to ever get closer to the top. Started out at a 40 clip everyday and them just wore out. it was all good. Have a few pics will have to reduce and post them sometime today....


----------



## Daniel Boone

Unclegus said:


> Low thirties. around 14th or 15th? Done know exactly.... No excuses... Just didn't get it done. I do see a weight program and getting in better shape in my future if I'm to ever get closer to the top. Started out at a 40 clip everyday and them just wore out. it was all good. Have a few pics will have to reduce and post them sometime today....


I can certianly see the benefits of being in shape for field. Pridgen was butt draggin the first day and said he just didnt get it done. Think he finished around 5th. Proud of Roger Wheaton winning the master senior class.
DB


----------



## TNMAN

I've never shot 4 up all the way around, but thinking the faster pace would be a little tougher. Heat and humidity higher than normal too. The pro's handled it well---best scores ever, top to bottom.


----------



## field14

TNMAN said:


> I've never shot 4 up all the way around, but thinking the faster pace would be a little tougher. Heat and humidity higher than normal too. The pro's handled it well---best scores ever, top to bottom.


Cannot shoot "UP" on a field or hunter round...and actually, you aren't shooting 'UP" even on the animal round...the possible is 588, if you can hit all 28 "dots" on the animal round. Either ya hits dah middle or ya don't....no such thing as "up" in field shooting.
I also don't think those were the best scores ever...."top to bottom" either...I don't think a new national record was set for first place in every shooting class in every division....
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Unclegus

Shooting 4 across killed my old geriatric ass. I'm in no way used to that, and it threw the way I'm used to doing things off a little and I got really out of sync and did some really dumb, less than thoughtful, almost manic things I'm not too proud of. It was so hot Thursday, I actually thought they would end up carrying me off the range when we got out into the part in the field on the black range. If we hadn't got backed up with around eight targets or so to go and I got to sit down for a while, I don't think I could have finished. And yesterday, with around six to go, you could have stuck a fork in me, because I was done. 17's and 18's ukey:


----------



## Spoon13

field14 said:


> Cannot shoot "UP" on a field or hunter round...and actually, you aren't shooting 'UP" even on the animal round...the possible is 588, if you can hit all 28 "dots" on the animal round. Either ya hits dah middle or ya don't....no such thing as "up" in field shooting.
> I also don't think those were the best scores ever...."top to bottom" either...I don't think a new national record was set for first place in every shooting class in every division....
> field14 (Tom D.)


I think you missed the point. He was referring to the fact that all 4 shooters shot at the same time instead 2 and 2. Hence the reference to pace.


----------



## field14

Unclegus said:


> Shooting 4 across killed my old geriatric ass. I'm in no way used to that, and it threw the way I'm used to doing things off a little and I got really out of sync and did some really dumb, less than thoughtful, almost manic things I'm not too proud of. It was so hot Thursday, I actually thought they would end up carrying me off the range when we got out into the part in the field on the black range. If we hadn't got backed up with around eight targets or so to go and I got to sit down for a while, I don't think I could have finished. And yesterday, with around six to go, you could have stuck a fork in me, because I was done. 17's and 18's ukey:


We certainly have had a much hotter than normal year, no doubt about it. I used to prefer to shoot 4 abreast as opposed to 2 abreast, but acclimated to either way. Still have to shoot the course; but what a waste to have the capability of shooting 4 abreast and waste the opportunity, IMHO.
Now, for the heat and humidity...Not much you can do about that other than to keep hydrated and your body fueled. I remember stories about Clemson, SC in the 1970's...and from what I know of it...THAT was hot and humid...and the wasps and hornets, and other creepy crawlers made it even worse...

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14

Spoon13 said:


> I think you missed the point. He was referring to the fact that all 4 shooters shot at the same time instead 2 and 2. Hence the reference to pace.


Yes, I did misunderstand, thanks for the clarification! Shooting 4 abreast sure would help to get the round done and people out of the heat/humidity sooner...as long as range officials keep things moving and people comply, that is....ha.


----------



## MrKrabs

field14 said:


> I remember stories about Clemson, SC in the 1970's...and from what I know of it...THAT was hot and humid...and the wasps and hornets, and other creepy crawlers made it even worse...
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


My dad used to live in Greeneville, SC. I believe that is the hottest place I have ever been. That was back in my days of playing golf and I was sweating through my shirt by the time we got to the first tee (that was riding in a cart). 

Anyway congrats to Jesse and all the other shooters. It was especially good seeing Kendall and Brad Baker Jr shoot well since they are local guys. Brad has shot well this year and needs to give me some lessons.


----------



## wolf44

I was very impressed overall with the course, how things were run and just how beautiful the weather way minus the one rain storm. Now remember that I shot my last practice round and finished it when it was 107 with 85% humidity, so shooting in mid to low nineties and even mid 80's on sunday was a blessing. I was a shade under my goals for the weekend(I wanted 554 field and hunter rounds and 20 dots on the animal round) but was happy with my scores figuing this was my first nationals. I ended up with a 551 hunter, 550 field and a 275 animal round. I'm hoping I crack the top 15.


----------



## montigre

Daniel Boone said:


> I can certianly see the benefits of being in shape for field. Pridgen was butt draggin the first day and said he just didnt get it done. Think he finished around 5th. Proud of Roger Wheaton winning the master senior class.
> DB


Most were butt draggin after day one--there was some strange mojo in the air that day. Weather was also a factor--felt like you were breathin with your head in a fish tank--humidity was incredibly high 4 out of the 5 days. The MSMFS class was awesome--73 shooters with the top 10 within 19 points of each other-- 

Those guys may be greyed out, or a littla paunchier then when in their prime, but they certainly still have their game. Dean P, Frank P, Larry H, Dave T, and the other MSMFS'ers and SMFS'ers I ran into over the course of the 5 days never lost their smiles and always made time to chit chat with the peoples or give someone a helping hand--they are what field archery is really all about. I guess age brings about a certain wisdom and steadiness about the sport that we younger shooters have yet to develop.....


----------



## r49740

wolf44 said:


> I was very impressed overall with the course, how things were run and just how beautiful the weather way minus the one rain storm. Now remember that I shot my last practice round and finished it when it was 107 with 85% humidity, so shooting in mid to low nineties and even mid 80's on sunday was a blessing. I was a shade under my goals for the weekend(I wanted 554 field and hunter rounds and 20 dots on the animal round) but was happy with my scores figuing this was my first nationals. I ended up with a 551 hunter, 550 field and a 275 animal round. I'm hoping I crack the top 15.



Looks like we tied. I shot a 552 Hunter, 550 Field and 274 animal. The hunter and the field were my highest scores for those rounds on a full round. I shot a 550 hunter at sectionals which was my first 550. The field the first day I tied my high for half a round with only dropping 2 points. So I can't complain about shooting personal bests at a National event. That animal round got me though. I was a couple shy of average each half there, so that took me out of the top 10 hopes that I had. Top 15 will be tough as well. I know one person shown lower on the Day 4 results that will be ahead by a point, so will be really tight. 

Congrats to a friend though that I believe ended in 5th. He also shot personal bests for the week, and didn't miss out on first my too many points on that many arrows.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Is skinny on its way out??


Daniel Boone said:


> Arrows Jesse and Tim used were Goldtip kinetic 300's for TIm and Jesse shot Goldtip 400 Ultralights
> 
> 
> Tim shoots a Scott Wrist strap. Wildcat release which seems to be working for him
> DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

montigre said:


> Most were butt draggin after day one--there was some strange mojo in the air that day. Weather was also a factor--felt like you were breathin with your head in a fish tank--humidity was incredibly high 4 out of the 5 days. The MSMFS class was awesome--73 shooters with the top 10 within 19 points of each other--
> 
> Those guys may be greyed out, or a littla paunchier then when in their prime, but they certainly still have their game. Dean P, Frank P, Larry H, Dave T, and the other MSMFS'ers and SMFS'ers I ran into over the course of the 5 days never lost their smiles and always made time to chit chat with the peoples or give someone a helping hand--they are what field archery is really all about. I guess age brings about a certain wisdom and steadiness about the sport that we younger shooters have yet to develop.....


That just an amazing number for guys over 65. Hope I make it there one day.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

RatherBArchery said:


> Is skinny on its way out??


Still got to say its the indian. But Goldtips show they can get R done in fashion.

Cant wait to see there FITA arrow in the future. Thats allot of front weight 170grns on a 400. Jesse knows what works. Think Ill be adding some weight to mine.
DB
DB


----------



## RatherBArchery

It is the indian for sure!!!!
I used to shoot GoldTip Ultralites myself but never that much weight up front, used 100's on mine. I changed because they pulled hard from Celotex unless lubed quit often!! My Carbon Ones are a good bit better but they still pull hard too.


----------



## Kade

RatherBArchery said:


> Is skinny on its way out??


Skinny isn't on the way out. They (GT) don't make skinny :wink: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopo2

field14 said:


> Cannot shoot "UP" on a field or hunter round...and actually, you aren't shooting 'UP" even on the animal round...the possible is 588, if you can hit all 28 "dots" on the animal round. Either ya hits dah middle or ya don't....no such thing as "up" in field shooting.
> I also don't think those were the best scores ever...."top to bottom" either...I don't think a new national record was set for first place in every shooting class in every division....
> field14 (Tom D.)


Why are the dots called bonus points then????


----------



## Unclegus

bopo2 said:


> Why are the dots called bonus points then????


Because we shot them for a million years without the dots and a max score of 560 and that added point was thought of as a bonus point at the time it was conceived. Don't get hung up on the "bonus" thing, because they definitely aren't thought of that way anymore.


----------



## wolf44

which peg did you shoot on sunday?


r49740 said:


> Looks like we tied. I shot a 552 Hunter, 550 Field and 274 animal. The hunter and the field were my highest scores for those rounds on a full round. I shot a 550 hunter at sectionals which was my first 550. The field the first day I tied my high for half a round with only dropping 2 points. So I can't complain about shooting personal bests at a National event. That animal round got me though. I was a couple shy of average each half there, so that took me out of the top 10 hopes that I had. Top 15 will be tough as well. I know one person shown lower on the Day 4 results that will be ahead by a point, so will be really tight.
> 
> Congrats to a friend though that I believe ended in 5th. He also shot personal bests for the week, and didn't miss out on first my too many points on that many arrows.


----------



## r49740

What do you mean by peg? I started on target 5 if thats what you mean.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Hoping the final scores are up this evening. Sounds like it was good event and close finishs in most classes.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

r49740 said:


> Looks like we tied. I shot a 552 Hunter, 550 Field and 274 animal. The hunter and the field were my highest scores for those rounds on a full round. I shot a 550 hunter at sectionals which was my first 550. The field the first day I tied my high for half a round with only dropping 2 points. So I can't complain about shooting personal bests at a National event. That animal round got me though. I was a couple shy of average each half there, so that took me out of the top 10 hopes that I had. Top 15 will be tough as well. I know one person shown lower on the Day 4 results that will be ahead by a point, so will be really tight.
> 
> Congrats to a friend though that I believe ended in 5th. He also shot personal bests for the week, and didn't miss out on first my too many points on that many arrows.


Congrats on good shooting. PB are always positive shooting
DB


----------



## Unclegus

Daniel Boone said:


> Hoping the final scores are up this evening. Sounds like it was good event and close finishs in most classes.
> DB


I'd say today was a travel day. I'm expecting to see them early tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## wolf44

yes, I was on 4...thats funny


----------



## IGluIt4U

Great shooting everybody! It was a tough Nat's cause of the heat and humidity that have plagued the Mid-Atlantic all summer long, but.. ya'll should be used to it by now..  :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## bopo2

Unclegus said:


> Because we shot them for a million years without the dots and a max score of 560 and that added point was thought of as a bonus point at the time it was conceived. Don't get hung up on the "bonus" thing, because they definitely aren't thought of that way anymore.


Oh my bad!


----------



## RUDEONE

final scores are in !


----------



## Daniel Boone

Proud of Dean Pridgen at age 75 Fourth place

MSMFS PRIDGEN DEAN 538 x 538 536 536 573 1647


----------



## Rattleman

Unclegus said:


> Shooting 4 across killed my old geriatric ass. I'm in no way used to that, and it threw the way I'm used to doing things off a little and I got really out of sync and did some really dumb, less than thoughtful, almost manic things I'm not too proud of. It was so hot Thursday, I actually thought they would end up carrying me off the range when we got out into the part in the field on the black range. If we hadn't got backed up with around eight targets or so to go and I got to sit down for a while, I don't think I could have finished. And yesterday, with around six to go, you could have stuck a fork in me, because I was done. 17's and 18's ukey:


This is one of the main reasons I didnt attend. (also my daughter gave birth on that Tuesday) I decided after the last Nats up there I wasnt gonna play that hurry up game again.


----------



## field14

Rattleman said:


> This is one of the main reasons I didnt attend. (also my daughter gave birth on that Tuesday) I decided after the last Nats up there I wasnt gonna play that hurry up game again.


Congratulations on the new family addition, grandpa!!

BUT....And they you'd cry about it talking "all day"....can't have BOTH...shooting two abreast slows things down dramatically...they don't cut the lanes wide like that to have people shooting 2X2. Even with 4 abreast, there are backups, most likely due to dilly dallying.


----------



## field14

Isn't there an error in Jesse Broadwater's score keep? He shot a 560...but they've only given him credit for a 559???? Check it out... He beat Kendall by one on the animal, and one on the field...that is a two point margin of victory...not one? Or am I reading something wrong?


PMFS BROADWATER JESSE 557 559 559* 560* 559 *559* 585 1703 ??? 559 + 560 + 585 = 1704, not 1703....not that it matters, Jesse still wins either way...but....
PMFS WOODY KENDALL 556 559 559 559 558 559 584 1702
PMFS GILLINGHAM TIM 559 557 559 557 554 557 584 1700
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## montigre

Rattleman said:


> This is one of the main reasons I didnt attend. (also my daughter gave birth on that Tuesday) I decided after the last Nats up there I wasnt gonna play that hurry up game again.


Actually, this year none of the target gestapo made an appearance. Yes, we did shoot 4 abreast, but it was at our own pace and without anyone standing behind us trying to hurry us along like the last time. It was a very well run and enjoyable shoot.


----------



## Unclegus

Rattleman said:


> This is one of the main reasons I didnt attend. (also my daughter gave birth on that Tuesday) I decided after the last Nats up there I wasnt gonna play that hurry up game again.


 Congrats Ed, it wasn't that bad. We weren't hurried, I have a hip that give me problems when I stand on it too long, and I need to sit down for a few minutes once and a while. If I don't, the hip hurts and then the ole back starts to hurt, then goes from there to a headache. The heat and humidity was worse than shooting four across. I got to really shoot with some great people who laughed and told jokes, and just had a great time this week. That kind of negates all of my health problems. I'd do it again in a second heat, rain, four across, and all.....This may be the best nats I've ever been to. I understand we might be doing Mechanicsburg in 2014 and 2015. I'm up for that....Good luck on the shoulder surgery


----------



## wolf44

Rattleman said:


> This is one of the main reasons I didnt attend. (also my daughter gave birth on that Tuesday) I decided after the last Nats up there I wasnt gonna play that hurry up game again.


there were a few groups shooting 2X2. The range officials told us that if we were taking our time and there was a group behind us waiting to let them play through, no rush.


----------



## wolf44

looks like myself and r49740 tied for 14th in AMFS with 1676s


----------



## r49740

wolf44 said:


> looks like myself and r49740 tied for 14th in AMFS with 1676s


I had two goals going in that a buddy helped with.. shoot at least a 550 one day(had only done that once on a hunter round and never on a field round). And to push for 1st Flight. Ended up with 550 for my field score and 552 for hunter, so that was good. The animal round cost me quite a bit, but ended in the first flight. So made the two realistic goals that I had. Learned a lot, so I am ready for next year already. Congrats on your shooting as well. Sounded like you also had a goal of first flight and hit it, so good job.


----------



## brtesite

field14 said:


> Isn't there an error in Jesse Broadwater's score keep? He shot a 560...but they've only given him credit for a 559???? Check it out... He beat Kendall by one on the animal, and one on the field...that is a two point margin of victory...not one? Or am I reading something wrong?
> 
> 
> PMFS BROADWATER JESSE 557 559 559* 560* 559 *559* 585 1703 ??? 559 + 560 + 585 = 1704, not 1703....not that it matters, Jesse still wins either way...but....
> PMFS WOODY KENDALL 556 559 559 559 558 559 584 1702
> PMFS GILLINGHAM TIM 559 557 559 557 554 557 584 1700
> field14 (Tom D.)


 just a mistake


----------



## Moparmatty

brtesite said:


> just a mistake


Are there some addition mistakes at the end of the PRO Male class Mike? Or am I having a blonde moment with my calculator?


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

Jesse finished at 1704 and his 560 was the second day of shooting. It was the first Field Round which he indeed won by 2. Thanks to the Mechanicsburg Sportsmen for the wonderful week of shooting. Everything was well thought out and presented. Don't believe I have ever seen one better run than this one.
Thanks again to all the volunteers.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## mag41vance

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Jesse finished at 1704 and his 560 was the second day of shooting. It was the first Field Round which he indeed won by 2. Thanks to the Mechanicsburg Sportsmen for the wonderful week of shooting. Everything was well thought out and presented. Don't believe I have ever seen one better run than this one.
> Thanks again to all the volunteers.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kendall


And Great job shooting there young man! You really had that C4 dialed in!


----------



## Unclegus

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Jesse finished at 1704 and his 560 was the second day of shooting. It was the first Field Round which he indeed won by 2. Thanks to the Mechanicsburg Sportsmen for the wonderful week of shooting. Everything was well thought out and presented. Don't believe I have ever seen one better run than this one.
> Thanks again to all the volunteers.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kendall[/QUOTE
> 
> And a special congratulations from the West Virginia contingent of the Bulldog Fan Club. :cocktail:


----------



## brtesite

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Jesse finished at 1704 and his 560 was the second day of shooting. It was the first Field Round which he indeed won by 2. Thanks to the Mechanicsburg Sportsmen for the wonderful week of shooting. Everything was well thought out and presented. Don't believe I have ever seen one better run than this one.
> Thanks again to all the volunteers.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kendall


Kendall, congratulations on your finish. You have really stepped up your game.
Yes ,they really do a great job.


----------



## Daniel Boone

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Jesse finished at 1704 and his 560 was the second day of shooting. It was the first Field Round which he indeed won by 2. Thanks to the Mechanicsburg Sportsmen for the wonderful week of shooting. Everything was well thought out and presented. Don't believe I have ever seen one better run than this one.
> Thanks again to all the volunteers.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kendall


Congrats and good job not letting those Hoyts get all the glory!
DB


----------



## X Hunter

TH30060X said:


> How's come Baker Jr. Don't shoot in the pro division? That dude can pound. In the pro am in Louisville he was the only person to clean the shoot (150-15X) pro and ams. And shot 60X's both days to win AMFS.


Why don't I shoot pro you ask??? I guess for the same reason you were at home and not competing..... Because I don't have too.... I have weighed my options and at this point in time I get no benefit going pro....


----------



## TH30060X

X Hunter said:


> Why don't I shoot pro you ask??? I guess for the same reason you were at home and not competing..... Because I don't have too.... I have weighed my options and at this point in time I get no benefit going pro....


Wow, Thought you had a little more class than that. The reason I wasn't there was because I didnt have any more vacation left to go shoot. Or I would have. How do you figure you get no benefit by shooting pro class? At least you will be competing against a lot larger group in your talent range. Rather than shooting against a hand full. But I guess if you want to keep beating up on the am's, so be it. To each is own.


----------



## Unclegus

And why would anyone that isn't shooting consistent 58's or 60's outdoors want to pay pro shooting fees and be an also ran and have their heads handed to them daily when they are in no way competitive, unless someone else is footing all the bills for them just to shoot their stuff ???? Have I missed something? Just to say....I'm a pro???


----------



## brtesite

Unclegus said:


> And why would anyone that isn't shooting consistent 58's or 60's outdoors want to pay pro shooting fees and be an also ran and have their heads handed to them daily when they are in no way competitive, unless someone else is footing all the bills for them just to shoot their stuff ???? Have I missed something? Just to say....I'm a pro???


there is good , & there is greatness

Just spoke to Steve. He is doing pretty good


----------



## Unclegus

brtesite said:


> there is good , & there is greatness
> 
> Just spoke to Steve. He is doing pretty good


Yep, I was down to Charleston to see him yesterday. And I agree there's good and then there's great. I'm not either, so I just shoot because I love shooting and the commraderie.


----------



## TH30060X

Unclegus said:


> And why would anyone that isn't shooting consistent 58's or 60's outdoors want to pay pro shooting fees and be an also ran and have their heads handed to them daily when they are in no way competitive, unless someone else is footing all the bills for them just to shoot their stuff ???? Have I missed something? Just to say....I'm a pro???


Go to page one on this discussion. I complimented him on his ability to shoot. Not many people out there can shoot like that.


----------



## X Hunter

TH30060X said:


> Wow, Thought you had a little more class than that. The reason I wasn't there was because I didnt have any more vacation left to go shoot. Or I would have. How do you figure you get no benefit by shooting pro class? At least you will be competing against a lot larger group in your talent range. Rather than shooting against a hand full. But I guess if you want to keep beating up on the am's, so be it. To each is own.


Mabey I misunderstood your comment... But I don't shoot pro because I have other non archery commitments and it's fun to me to be able to compete within my budget. I'm not backed by manufacters all expenses come from my own pocket.. So basically I can't spend the time to practice that I would need to turn pro... It is a goal of mine to turn pro but my wallet and my schedule will tell me when I can. And until then I'll enjoy the amature class.. Sorry for any misunderstanding....


----------



## TH30060X

X Hunter said:


> Mabey I misunderstood your comment... But I don't shoot pro because I have other non archery commitments and it's fun to me to be able to compete within my budget. I'm not backed by manufacters all expenses come from my own pocket.. So basically I can't spend the time to practice that I would need to turn pro... It is a goal of mine to turn pro but my wallet and my schedule will tell me when I can. And until then I'll enjoy the amature class.. Sorry for any misunderstanding....


no worries man. I hear ya about your situation. I'm not as good as you, but I know I could hold my own in the pro class. But having such a young family I do not have the time, nor money to be able to fallow my dream. Maybe when my girls get older ill be able to.


----------

